
How Are Infosec Pros Affected by Pentagon’s 46K Layoffs Plans? - grecs
https://www.novainfosec.com/2013/01/26/how-are-infosec-pros-affected-by-pentagons-46k-layoffs-plans/
======
phaus
I would imagine that many Infosec positions would be safe, as there are
regulations in place that mandate many aspects of security, including, what
functions have to be performed to keep an entire data
center/telecommunications site from being shut down due to noncompliance, the
qualifications a person must have to perform these duties, the minimal number
of people that can be on shift, etc...

It's funny, when the American people think about government cut backs, they
think about getting rid of $500 hammers, congressmen getting 200k a year for
pension after serving a couple of years, programs with multiple redundancies,
and high ranking federal employees making 200-300k a year to do almost
nothing.

When the government actually makes cutbacks, it's always the military,
education, research, or middle class employees that get fucked.

